
Scrcpy: Display and control of Android devices connected on USB - ingve
https://github.com/Genymobile/scrcpy
======
ce4
dupe/former discussion (52d ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16544977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16544977)

Edit: This is about the author's originial blog post introducing the tool, he
works at genymobile on this. It's awesome they FOSS'ed it.

------
pavel_lishin
Nice, now I can finally automate all the games that require me to grind
through levels.

... as soon as I write something to recognize what's on screen, to write an
engine to play well, and leave my phone and computer on overnight...

------
ddalex
I've installed this, it's amazing, the tool I've been looking for forever.
Thank you!

~~~
mcny
I tried it with an older Nexus 4 and it works great. However, I am not able to
control the display after a while. Closing and opening scrcpy works but is it
possible to not have to do that? What am I doing wrong?

Fedora 27, Nexus 4 stock

~~~
ivankolev
There is a phone setting to leave screen on while debugging.

~~~
mcny
Thank you. I tried it. The device is awake. The screen is on. It takes my
input from the mouse on my computer but the display on the computer (the
window that shows the nexus 4 screen) stops updating after a bit.

Is there a way to turn debugging on or something so I can see what causes it?

------
otachack
When I first read about this I tried to compile it and it bogged down my work
device (MacBook Pro 15in 2015, max buyable specs) and I had to kill it after
20+ minutes since I was at a meeting.

I'll try it again soon, though, as this tool can be immensely useful for demos
on real devices.

------
seba_dos1
Awesome. I have two otherwise perfectly fine Android phones that just happen
to have broken screens. When I needed them, I was managing to do something
similar using Vysor and later some simple screencapping script, but both
sucked.

------
JepZ
I hope they will release a new version soon, including the fixes for the wifi
connection. With the 1.1 version the wifi connection still fails for me.
Nevertheless, quite a nice move by genymotion to open source scrcpy :-)

------
tty7
Damn awesome. I didnt even know i needed this!

